# Pic of my back



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

This is from about a year ago - found it the other night so thought id post it up - I'll post up some progress pics soon as im about a stone and a bit heavier now.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

HEY BIG BOY!! nice back dude!! very thick! cant w8 for the updates


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

v nice Tim....you got a nice narrow waist there ,..gives the whole shape a classic taper .

big ole round boulder delts too.

as G1 says a thickness too, ..i take it you like bent over rows etc??


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

back looks quality ironman mate!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin thick mate nice.. leaner than i thought u were by the way u talk about urself dude...

very impressed


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

oops forgot!.....and as a "inked" brother........you know the rest !......

actually reminded me, i been looking at a big back piece me self, gonna see how the whole BBing thing goes first before i commit,..

but that moiri stuff is a nice style, i,m lookin at the Alaskan indian tribal stuff next.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

G1 - cheers dude

Raikey - Thanks mate - aye bent rows are my favourite exersice.

Cap - cheers dude

DB - Cheers dude but that was taken a while ago - beefed up a bit since then and I cant put my hand on my heart and say its all lean muscle


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> actually reminded me, i been looking at a big piece me self.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> oops forgot!.....and as a "inked" brother........you know the rest !......
> 
> actually reminded me, i been looking at a big back piece me self, gonna see how the whole BBing thing goes first before i commit,..
> 
> but that moiri stuff is a nice style, i,m lookin at the Alaskan indian tribal stuff next.


Seriously though Alaskan indian tribal stuff? You got any pics so I can have a butchers bro?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

not everyones cup o tea cap

but i like the clean , simple, lines and the basic, naturally sourced colours,

gives em a true, authentic feel!....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

u serious dude?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

howabout this?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> not everyones cup o tea cap
> 
> but i like the clean , simple, lines and the basic, naturally sourced colours,
> 
> gives em a true, authentic feel!....


Nice - I like it - dont see many people with that style bud.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> not everyones cup o tea cap
> 
> but i like the clean , simple, lines and the basic, naturally sourced colours,
> 
> gives em a true, authentic feel!....


They look good mate, very decent and would stand out. Nice one Raikey


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

This is why I cant get a tat, It needs to be different from everyones, and something I will love!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i been workin with one of em actually, (oh sorry for the hijack Tim , )

i made it a little more of a "back friendly shape" and played wi the colours,...

its a bit like the mech/tribal eagle thing on Anthony Kiedes (red hot chilli peppers frontman).

Hey Ash i like the mortal combat thing PMSL!

another story tho.......

years ago my mates little sister says "i,m gonna get a Take That tattoo"...

i said "NO!" dont....she said "why?"

i said "well, do you remember BROS ?"

she says "no"

i says "Thats why!!"

mortal combat dude!! come on Ash!....your better than that....arnt you..?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

What, its a good logo? whatbout the thundercats one?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

what kinda stuff you lookin for


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you're like a comic book super hero dude!!

bet you even wear your pants on the outside.

anyway stop it now , behave , you know hijackin is bad board etiquette , if you want to talk further bollox PM me!! thank you and errr good day sir...

soz again Tim, but uncle raikey'll sort him out !


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yah my bad wont happen again..............


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey ironman looking well thick mate, bet ya have trouble getting through doors eh

quality stuff


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good effort mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big dude.....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> you're like a comic book super hero dude!!
> 
> bet you even wear your pants on the outside.
> 
> ...


hu hum there is only one uncle my friend!!!!! lol 


back looks quality mate

i cant get a back piece cos i havent got a back!!


...UNCLE


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> i cant get a back piece cos i havent got a back!!
> 
> 
> ...UNCLE


Get on those wide grip chins and heavy rowing


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mate, loving your shape. You look pukka mate


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking really good Ironman... Cant wait to see the updates


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Cheers for the comments bros.

Aftershock - Nice abs mate!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Cheers for the comments bros.
> 
> Aftershock - Nice abs mate!


Thanks, I was having a thin day 

Got a ways to go yet but for the first time ever at the ripe old age of 33 they seem to want to come out and play


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice taper no neck Tim!  What are you feeding those traps and lats?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

winger said:


> Nice taper no neck Tim!  What are you feeding those traps and lats?


I only do light shrugs for traps - got to keep em in check or they grow to much.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ironman said:


> I only do light shrugs for traps - got to keep em in check or they grow to much.


I feel cheated now.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

winger said:


> I feel cheated now.


Theyre the only body part that I find easy to grow - well those and calfs - everything else is a pain!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Calvs here too, I have only worked them once in my life


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You look GREAT! BIG! Oh my primitive biology! And the tattoo is fantastic as well.

Updates would be great, I am going to have to keep checking this section!

Raikey,

I may be mistaken, but I am fairly positive that the art work is from the Haida or Haida-Gwey (sp)peoples, and they are located further south, considered to be 'Canadian' First Nation.

Big Cyber Hug

x

x

x

T


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Theyre the only body part that I find easy to grow - well those and calfs - everything else is a pain!





hackskii said:


> Calvs here too, I have only worked them once in my life


God I envy you guys!!! :rage:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> God I envy you guys!!! :rage:


Starting to lean up as well - which is a pain for me as im trying to bulk up - so back in goes the insulin and up the calories.

2g of tst and 100mg dbol/ day is working a treat for me.

Also got some TNT200 and tren ace to give me a boost when the times right


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ironman said:


> Starting to lean up as well - which is a pain for me as im trying to bulk up - so back in goes the insulin and up the calories.
> 
> 2g of tst and 100mg dbol/ day is working a treat for me.
> 
> Also got some TNT200 and tren ace to give me a boost when the times right


Wow. 2g's a week.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Starting to lean up as well - which is a pain for me as im trying to bulk up - so back in goes the insulin and up the calories.
> 
> 2g of tst and 100mg dbol/ day is working a treat for me.
> 
> Also got some TNT200 and tren ace to give me a boost when the times right


i take it Tim by the "when the times right" part of your post, your still on the custom built "I'll see how it goes" course,.?.....

how d'ya plan on adding the tnt200? ....and how long you been on now?

TBH it sounds like a nice way to use, if you get the timing bang on , i mean...

so if the cycle starts to lose its edge you swap the esters and stay on?

and i take it your not gettin bad sides yet?

gotta be some serious buliding work going on there Tim mate!!

oh and dont be so ashamed of "leaning up a bit"......you'll give us skinnies a bad name!

lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Starting to lean up as well - which is a pain for me as im trying to bulk up - so back in goes the insulin and up the calories.
> 
> 2g of tst and 100mg dbol/ day is working a treat for me.
> 
> Also got some TNT200 and tren ace to give me a boost when the times right


try sum halo next time, supposed to be da **** for strength!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> i take it Tim by the "when the times right" part of your post, your still on the custom built "I'll see how it goes" course,.?.....
> 
> how d'ya plan on adding the tnt200? ....and how long you been on now?
> 
> ...


Yep the old play it by ear - I think its the best way to use - how can you plan ahead to change something around or up the dose in week 10 when you and have no idea how you'll feel at that time? So im just seeing how it goes for now.

Im about 10 - 11 weeks into it and in that time ive upped the doses a little.

Still putting the hcg in e3d so balls arent in to bad shape.

Feeling better now than I have done since I started the course and I feel like my bodies in turbo charge. Getting better pumps, more vascular, stronger and feeling more sharper basically making the best gains of the co**** so far.

No real bad side so far - taking a couple of sunbeds each week to keep my skin dry. Worst ive had is feeling lethargic but the ephs sort that out.

Took a beating of the oxys so knocked them on the head - they just made me feel sick, so taking d bol instead now.

All in all im tolerating the dose well. Not sure whats happening inside me - but ignorance is bliss (not advisable). Will be getting full bloods done soon though.

Not sure how im gonna add the tnt - also got some tren ace as well. I'll probably just stack it with test and stop the deca. Any ideas would be welcomed

I dont mind the lean so much since were drawing nearer to summer - im caining my abs as well so not got a bad package at the moment.

How things with you stu mate - keepin up that mint condtion?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Yep the old play it by ear - I think its the best way to use - how can you plan ahead to change something around or up the dose in week 10 when you and have no idea how you'll feel at that time? So im just seeing how it goes for now.
> 
> Im about 10 - 11 weeks into it and in that time ive upped the doses a little.
> 
> ...


Ive hit a funny stage TBH , funny good tho not funny bad!,.....i been monitering weight as a guide, and i expected by this point for it to have hit a real low,....

but its stuck a bit, no biggy for me really cos i still gettin sharper,....its just maybe the last few lbs coming off,....

but funny thing is i aint using GH, (never have!)so i must be holding well, or still carring water......dunno...so now its mirror only!!! and scales once a week just for a guide...

coach says he needs to see me every 4-5 days and he's took me off the carb free fats diet!!!.and....get this!....given me a few carbs thruought the day....yippee! ...(still feel like poo tho!)......i think now the weight is off he's lookin at my fullness a bit, but it seems wierd eating rice after been told its a no no.......

so yeah not bad ..i may post pics in a week.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

i notice that too.

The low carb diets do go stale after a while, I actually suspect cortisol is an issue here.

I add back some carbs super slow like just one small apple a day then the weight starts comming off again.

I do notice that you are fuller with some carbs.

Also another thing I notice after you eat some carbs your vains stand out more, I think that is cool.

You actually can watch it happen.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i dont wanna put any fat on tho , so there really measured at this stage,....

just enuff to put me thru the days cardio/weights/cardio again,...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

i find that the apple, radishes, celery tend to allow me to poop every day.

Other than that I hate the constipation the low carb diets yield.

I did just start adding in cardio after 14 months of dieting, the last few are going to be harder but the most noticible on abs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> i find that the apple, radishes, celery tend to allow me to poop every day.
> 
> Other than that I hate the constipation the low carb diets yield.
> 
> I did just start adding in cardio after 14 months of dieting, the last few are going to be harder but the most noticible on abs.


Focus on the river. 

The only way I could get lean is if their is a food shortage. Now :blowme:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Ive hit a funny stage TBH , funny good tho not funny bad!,.....i been monitering weight as a guide, and i expected by this point for it to have hit a real low,....
> 
> but its stuck a bit, no biggy for me really cos i still gettin sharper,....its just maybe the last few lbs coming off,....
> 
> ...


Wish I could offer some advise buddy - but I dont know anything about dieting exept what Ive seen on Jay cutlers vid. From what Ive seen you looked ripped to fuk though.


----------

